# Running Out Of P?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/02/too-little-phosphorous-or-too-muchs-question/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5e48005da7-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5e48005da7-296641129


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

That article makes me wonder how I got along this far without a P tablet to wash down every morning. Don't know if any of my grandparents ever added a pinch of phosphorous to their biscuits, but they all lived to be well into their 80's....


----------

